
Is this scene from the a Team explainable by Physics? - malditojavi
http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/134943/is-this-scene-from-the-a-team-explainable-by-physics
======
lutusp
Yes, if the kinetic energy (i.e. the round's mass times the square of its
velocity) of the discharged round equals the kinetic energy of the falling
tank. Otherwise no.

If it were true, if the round's mass times the square of its velocity equaled
the KE of the falling tank, the tank would stop in the air, then resume its
fall as though from a stationary start.

And ... the sudden stop would probably kill the tank's occupants, just as
though it had collided with the ground.

